# Permissions



## JamboDean (Feb 14, 2012)

How long does a server take to refresh and apply recently changed permissions? Should it not be straight away?

Ive set up and email address and im trying to access the inbox from my outlook, it didnt work at first but now it does? but now ive applied the same changes to a second email, ive got the same error, is it a case of waiting to see if it applies them? 

Its coming up saying...Unable to display the folder. The inbox folder could not be found.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

It really depends on your environment. An hour in my environment is a good wait time for replication.


----------



## trydium (Aug 21, 2012)

It does depend on the infrastructure, and version of server OS's as far as I know. I'd advise to prepare for 24h replication process in larger networks just to be on a safe side.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

JamboDean said:


> Its coming up saying...Unable to display the folder. The inbox folder could not be found.


This could also be a permission issue. Can you find the email address in the GAL? Can you send mail to the mail box? Can you add the account to Outlook and do a "Check Name" successfully. If all of these work, then that error could actually mean whatever you changed or setup does not have access to open the email account for that user / box.


----------

